# Virgin London Triathlon 2012



## xxmimixx (16 Feb 2012)

Is anyone else doing it? I got my email confirming my place yesterday Yayyy


----------



## Doseone (19 Feb 2012)

xxmimixx said:


> Is anyone else doing it? I got my email confirming my place yesterday Yayyy


 
Congratulations . London is an awesome event, there is something about wheeling your bike in to Excel and seeing all the other bikes in there - really special. London was a real highlight for me. In amongst all the balls out racing remember to enjoy it....and smile for the cameras. Good luck with your training.


----------



## xxmimixx (20 Feb 2012)

thank you both!  Scared and excited at the same time!


----------

